# RE: Getting past fireblocks



## my57award (Nov 3, 2008)

*RE: Getting past fireblocks*

Thanks to all who responded to my "fireblock" delima and making me feel welcome here in this forum. I've learned alot from your responses and I am now confident with the knowlege you've given me in getting past these once feared obstacles.

Thanks again.
Mike


----------

